# Jumpers ring vs Standard ring?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am signing Kenzie up for an agility fun match this weekend. My agility instructor encouraged all of us to go. It allows treats and toys and training in the ring. It's a "trial lite" environment and no judges. Basically all of the aspects of a trial without the pressure. Which is good because I fully expect it to be a completely crazy day with both Kenzie and I forgetting everything we've ever learned about agility!
I'm not sure what to sign up for. There is a jumpers ring and a standard ring.
My guess is that jumpers is all jumps with no other obstacles and standard is using any/all obstacles?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jumpers is all jumps plus weave poles, and a tunnel. Standard includes all obstacles.
You'll have fun!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks! I will probably sign her up in both rings then. Luckily it is a training friendly trial as I haven't spent much time on weaves and will need to lure her through them. My instructor said that they don't really care if you follow the course or not. Some people will just use it as an opportunity to train specific obstacles with distractions around. I actually sort of expect Kenzie to revert back to running laps around the ring since it will be a new and exciting place!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, we are all signed up. 1 jumpers and 2 standard.
This trial will be outside in a covered horse arena. Other than Kenzie and water and a waterbowl, is there anything I should bring with me? Do I bring a crate or can she walk the course with me?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Always a crate! I always have a tarp to lay down, a chair (for actual trials, not sure about one of these things), treats, water and portable water bowl, leash of course (flat buckle collar or a slip lead). I pack pretty light myself in comparison to some people- just the essentials.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Have fun!! Also a toy (tug, ball, etc) if that is a reward/thing for your dog! Treats are good, but toy is always an end of run thing for us, either fun matching or trial.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got a tug toy all packed and ready to go!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had so much fun!!!
I fully expected Kenzie to run laps around the ring and go visit all the people but she far exceeded my expectations!
We were far from perfect but she did really good. Our first run was the jumpers with weaves. When I lined her up at the start line she broke her stay to go visit one of the bar setters, but luckily she came back right away when I called. She next proceeded to run UNDER every one of the jumps! One of the jumps even have cross bars that she found a hole to get through! But she stayed with me the whole time so I was actually happy with the run. She actually jumped over the last 2 or 3 jumps and the whole crowd cheered for her! I was laughing the whole time, little cheater!
Next we did the standard ring and she did really good. She did all of her jumps correctly this time! The teeter caught her off guard so I had her do it again to get some confidence on it. The collapsed tunnel was something we haven't seen since her beginning agility class so she wouldn't go through it. She did all of her contacts really well! Tire jump and stay table we haven't done since beginning agility but she did both of those really well. We did that course twice and the second run went really well also.
I had a blast and Kenzie had fun as well! And we definitely served as comic relief in our first run!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Yay on fun and expectations exceeded!!

more time and trials will bring on lots more postives (and more learning!!) nice to see your work get tested and learn what more you can work on!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I just signed her up for another fun match at the end of August! My goal is to be able to get her to do weaves by then. I've only ever really done weaves with luring so I am going to spend some actual time training her. Any favorite training techniques?


----------

